# What is a Good Standing Certificate from Pharmacy Council?



## jiteng02 (Sep 8, 2010)

Dear All,

I have applied for Permanent Residency for Canada in December 2010. Exactly after 3 months I got my file no. and approval from Canadian high Commission. Now after two months, the Visa Officer has demanded a certificate from Punjab State Pharmacy Council (Punjab is a state in India) stating that I have been working with this company from that many years, that is the visa officer want me to get experience certificate from Punjab State Pharmacy Council, which these people do not provide at any cost. All they provide for abroad is a GOOD STANDING CERTIFICATE.

Now my questions are:

1. What is this GOOD STANDING CERTIFICATE?

2. Will it be sufficient in case I attach the same for Visa Officer?

3. One of my friends, who has same qualification as me but less experience has not been demanded such a certificate. All he did he applied 2 months earlier than me, is this a new requirement?

4. The visa officer has given me one month's time for submitting the same certificate, while here Punjab Pharmacy Council states as 2-3 months' minimum time to make such a certificate. Can I reply to Visa Officer with the receipt of my fees submitted for the certificate to seek more time?

I am in great tension, Please reply soon.

Thanks in advance for the help.

Jitender Verma
India
09814008830:juggle:


----------



## Green78 (Dec 29, 2010)

jiteng02 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have applied for Permanent Residency for Canada in December 2010. Exactly after 3 months I got my file no. and approval from Canadian high Commission. Now after two months, the Visa Officer has demanded a certificate from Punjab State Pharmacy Council (Punjab is a state in India) stating that I have been working with this company from that many years, that is the visa officer want me to get experience certificate from Punjab State Pharmacy Council, which these people do not provide at any cost. All they provide for abroad is a GOOD STANDING CERTIFICATE.
> 
> ...


Hi Jitender,
I'm an Italian Pharmacist trying to relocate to UK, 
I don't know if the same rule applies for Canada, but in order to apply for the UK Pharmacy Board, they ask the Good Standing Letter. This letter should be written by a rapresentative of your original Pharmacy Board (The Indian or Punjab Pharmacy board, sorry but I don't know much about India) probably directly to the Canadian Pharmacy Board: in this letter they should state that you are eligible to work as a pharmacist in your country of origin and that you always "behaved well" .
Hope this helps you,
Best Wishes

Matt


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Green78 is correct, the letter of good standing is given by your professional body. In the UK it used to be the Royal Pharmaceutical Society, most countries have a different name for their professional body, in South Africa it is called the SA Pharmacy council.
Not sure where you registered as a pharmacist back in your home country, but they are the people to contact. 
It is only to prove that you did not misbehave, break the law, etc!


----------



## jiteng02 (Sep 8, 2010)

thanks Green78 & Johanna,

but in my case, visa officer is asking the pharmacy council to certify my experience letter, which they do not do here in india.

how to satisfy visa officer?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

jiteng02 said:


> thanks Green78 & Johanna,
> 
> but in my case, visa officer is asking the pharmacy council to certify my experience letter, which they do not do here in india.
> 
> how to satisfy visa officer?


 Sorry jiteng, I do not know, what about your previous employer? 

And a copy of the letter of good standing?


----------

